# Problem ipad2 - can't connect to internet -- PROBLEM SOLVED



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Last night I updated the operating system (IOS 8? or something like that).  I am connected to my wifi network but not online.  In the top right corner there is a little symbol with an x then 100% (charge) and the charged up icon.

I usually can find the answer in the Apple support pages, but I keep seeing the same instructions of things I've already done.  I am connected to wi-fi, but there is a padlock icon next to the wi-fi icon to the right of my checked off wi-fi-network name.  

I have already reset the network and logged back into my wi-fi network.

Should the HTTP Proxy be off, manual or auto?  Mine is set to off.  I "renewed the lease" (more than once).  I am now on the page for my network that has the IP address and other info.  I don't know where to proceed from here.  The support page has no further info (when I click on links for more info, I keep getting the same questions and answers).

Thanks, if anyone can help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I have already reset the network and logged back into my wi-fi network.


Does this mean you've "Forgotten the network?"

Hmmm....thinking

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My proxy is off.

Have you reset the router for your WiFi network (assuming you have access to the router?)  I usually unplug mine for a few minutes and then plug it back in.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My proxy is off.
> 
> Have you reset the router for your WiFi network (assuming you have access to the router?) I usually unplug mine for a few minutes and then plug it back in.
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy. Thanks for answering. The problem seems to be solved. I called Time Warner. They had me forget the network again (I'd reset the ipad networks and the router and it still was not working 20 minutes ago). Not sure if forgetting and logging back into my wifi network was the answer but now I'm getting online and my email messages updated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Hi Betsy. Thanks for answering. The problem seems to be solved. I called Time Warner. They had me forget the network again (I'd reset the ipad networks and the router and it still was not working 20 minutes ago). Not sure if forgetting and logging back into my wifi network was the answer but now I'm getting online and my email messages updated.


Yay, Marti! Glad you got it working.

Betsy


----------

